# [H] Seisen Densetsu - Shattrath ICC 10er  HM 11/12, ICC 25er HM 11/12  sucht neue Member



## Jawbone (2. Juni 2010)

*Seisen Densetsu ist zurück - und sucht*


Nachdem vor einem Jahr der Raidbetrieb eingestellt wurde, haben wir das Projekt wieder zum Leben erweckt.

Wir möchten, so wie früher, eine Gemeinschaft sein, in der das Miteinander mit dem erfolgreichen Raiden Hand in Hand einhergeht.


Zur Vervollständigung unseres Setups suchen wir derzeit



Tanks
- 1 Tank ( DK, Druid, Warrior )

DDs
- 1 Druid ( Moonkin )
- 1 Rogue
- 1 Shaman ( Elemental )
- 1 Warlock
- 1 Warrior ( Fury )

Heiler
- 1 Druid ( Resto )
- 1 Paladin ( Holy )
- 1 Shaman ( Resto )



*Progress:*

_Schon nach unseren ersten beiden gildeninternen ID´s konnten wir nahtlos an bereits erarbeiteten Content anknüpfen und können nun folgenden Progressstand vorweisen:_



ICC 10er 12/12 HM 11/12
ICC 25er 12/12 HM 11/12


Seisen Densetsu versteht sich als Raidgilde, in der das Miteinander und die Professionalität gleichermaßen wichtig sind.

Wer sich bei Seisen Densetsu bewirbt, kann sich mit den folgenden Zeilen identifizieren und wird sich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen daran halten.

Menschlichkeit, soziales Verhalten und ein guter Umgang miteinander sollen die Grundsteine unseres Erfolgs darstellen. Zudem müssen aber auch euer Können und Wissen rund um WoW und den von euch gespielten Charakter zu unserer Spielphilosophie passen.

*Gildenphilosophie und - regeln*


*Grundsätzliches*


&#8226;Wer Mitglied einer Raidgilde wie &#8222;Seisen Densetsu" sein will, verpflichtet sich daher zu regelmäßiger Anwesenheit, zu Training, zur intensiven Vorbereitung auf Raids, zur ständigen Arbeit an der eigenen Verbesserung, zu Kontinuität, Leistungswillen und Konzentration. Der Spass sollte aber auch nicht zu kurz kommen, denn Fun, Gemeinschaft und Motivation sind eng verbunden und machen aus einem Raid mehr als bloße "Arbeit" und aus einer Gilde mehr als eine Lootgemeinschaft.

&#8226;Zum Selbstverständnis sollte auch gehören, seinen Char möglichst zu optimieren. Austausch mit anderen Gildenmitgliedern der gleichen oder ähnlicher Klassen, Fehleranalyse, Forenrecherche (Theoriecrafting), WWS Auswertungen, Gespräche mit Spielern anderer Gilden usw. sollten im eigenen Interesse eines jeden Spielers liegen, um das bestmögliche aus seinem Char für sich selbst und den Raid heraus holen zu können.

&#8226;Jeder informiert sich selbstständig über Änderungen, Patchnotes und seine Klasse.

&#8226;Jeder achtet darauf, seine Ausrüstung immer auf den für ihn bestmöglichen Stand inklusive Sockel und Verzauberungen zu halten.

&#8226;Jeder erkennt die Autorität der Gildenleitung an und verhält sich respektvoll gegenüber sämtlichen anderen Gildenmitgliedern sowie Nichtgildenmitgliedern. Konflikte werden sachlich ausgetragen. Alle Mitglieder sollten sich bewusst sein, dass vom Tun des Einzelnen immer auch auf die Gilde geschlossen wird und jeder somit seinen Teil zum Klima in der Gilde und ihrem Ruf nach außen beiträgt.

&#8226;Jedes Raidmitglied besitzt Teamspeak³ inklusive funktionierendem Headset und Mikrofon und weiß dieses auch im Raid zu benutzen.

*Raidzeiten*

Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Sonntag und Montag 19:15 bis 23:00 Uhr; der Invite erfolgt um 19:00 Uhr.

Eine Raidbeteiligung von min. 3/4 ist ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Solltet ihr euch in der Line-up Info nicht wieder finden, so könnt ihr euch dennoch gerne bewerben. Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach herausragenden Bewerbern, die zu uns passen!


Zu erreichen sind wir unter: www.seisen-densetsu.de


Bei Fragen wendet Euch bitte an Cyoxz, Rovená oder Anzia.


----------



## Jawbone (3. Juni 2010)

update


----------



## Jawbone (5. Juni 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (6. Juni 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (9. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## Jawbone (12. Juni 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (14. Juni 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (17. Juni 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (23. Juni 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (30. Juni 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (6. Juli 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (19. Juli 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (21. Juli 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (29. Juli 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (9. August 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (14. August 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (30. August 2010)

/update


----------



## Jawbone (17. September 2010)

update


----------

